# How long does an hcg shot stay in your system?



## Broken Wing (Nov 24, 2004)

I had an hcg shot Sunday and IUI on Tuesday.  How long does the hcg shot stay in your system and how long will I have to wait before being able to get a reliable reading on a home pregnancy test?  

Thanks!


----------



## Ruth (Aug 6, 2004)

About 7 days in your system and I would suggest no sooner than 12 days after IUI.

Ruth


----------

